# Thinking of selling/trading - do it now. Thinking of buying - wait a while



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Thinking of selling/trading - do it now. Thinking of buying used - wait a while*

I've been monitoring the prices of low mileage (under 20k) 2-3 year old TTs for years and asking prices are now the highest prices I've seen in years. I check cars.com and autotrader every month just for fun. The reason why prices are high is that the supply is low. Historically, there are about 70-100 such used TTs for sale nationally but recently that number has dropped to about 25.

The reason supply is low is because virtually no new TTs were sold, and more importantly leased, in the first 7 months of 2015. You may remember that the Mk 3 was a year late getting to the US as compared to the rest of the world. To fill the gap, Audi designated the last Mk 2 TTs coming off of the assembly line in 2013 as a 2015MY for the US and these were sold in the US during CY 2014. There was gap pf about 18 months from early 2014 to late 2015 when no TTs were imported to the US. In fact, TT sales in the first 7 months of 2015 were single digits per month.

This situation of premium prices for used TTs is not going to last very long. Sales of the 2016 Mk 3 began in the US in August 2015 and Mk 3 sales through CY2016 were at least 50% higher than any year since 2009 or since 2016. Of those late 2015 and 2016 sales, it was estimated that 60% were 3 year leases. That means that in a few months there will be more Mk 3 TTs coming off of leases per month than were sold in the US in all but one of the past 10 years. By the end of 2019 there is going to be a huge glut of used TTs on the market So if you are thinking of selling/trading – do it soon, If you are thinking about buying a used Mk 3 – wait about 6-12 months.


----------



## abacorrado (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for the information.


----------

